# Simple Question on Writing Scientific Names



## High_Rolling_T (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm a big stickler on properly formatting my post so that all my tarantula names are written in _Genus spp._ or _Genus species_ later followed by _G. species_ format.  However, often times I find it cumbersome to use the _Genus spp._ format when talking about an entire genus or multiple genera.  My question is, if I were to write the genus alone, should it be italicized?  For example, when I want to use Brachypelma alone, do I write it like that or should I have said "When I want to use _Brachypelma_ alone"?


----------



## synyster (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, the proper writing should be _italic_ even when just mentioning the genus. 

But this is a forum, not a scientific paper so don't feel bad about not using the italics, I know I don't


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 15, 2011)

Using italics on a message board is a pain in the behind, so I don't use it. However, too things that really bug me:
1. Capitalizing the species epithet 
2. The plural of genus is genera. Not genus's or some other bizarre form of that.

You did neither, so you're well ahead of the game in my opinion.


----------



## SEB (Nov 15, 2011)

jayefbe said:


> Using italics on a message board is a pain in the behind, so I don't use it. However, too things that really bug me:
> 1. Capitalizing the species epithet
> 2. The plural of genus is genera. Not genus's or some other bizarre form of that.
> 
> You did neither, so you're well ahead of the game in my opinion.


I was also really interested in the what the correct usage of genus would be if it were plural. Per www.dictionary.com, both "genera" and "genuses" are both correct. That is the only source I checked though so it might still just be "genera"


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 16, 2011)

I just looked that up too. The only explanation I can come up with is that "genuses" is an acceptable plural when using one of the other definitions of "genus" (similar class of thing). You won't hear/read anything but genera in the science field when referring to more than one genus.


----------



## Bill S (Nov 17, 2011)

Capitalizing and italicizing genus names is the correct way, whether people accept other forms or not.  Same with genera vs. genuses.  Genera is correct, even if there are people who tolerate genuses.  I suspect people who are happy with non-capitalized, non italicized "genuses" are also comfortable with sloppy spelling and grammar in general.  Tolerating lower quality doesn't make it correct.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Nov 17, 2011)

Bill S said:


> ... I suspect people who are happy with non-capitalized, non italicized "genuses" are also comfortable with sloppy spelling and grammar in general.  Tolerating lower quality doesn't make it correct.


u r crct.
no 1 nos hw 2 spl amor & txtng is mking it evn wors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Nov 17, 2011)

synyster said:


> Yes, the proper writing should be _italic_ even when just mentioning the genus.
> 
> But this is a forum, not a scientific paper so don't feel bad about not using the italics, I know I don't


Thanks for that!  That's what I assumed since there was no reason it shouldn't be italicized, but just wanted to make sure(plus it's always good that the newbs get a good look at proper writing of scientific names).  Every time I'm writing a post with multiple species in it, it drives me bonkers, but I like things being proper and correct and in the end its always worth it to me.

For example... I just edited this post because I forgot a coma in the sentence above!



jayefbe said:


> Using italics on a message board is a pain in the behind, so I don't use it. However, too things that really bug me:
> 1. Capitalizing the species epithet
> 2. The plural of genus is genera. Not genus's or some other bizarre form of that.
> 
> You did neither, so you're well ahead of the game in my opinion.


Oh trust me, those drive me off the wall as well. As stated above though, no matter how much of a pain it is, it just looks better in the end.




Bill S said:


> Capitalizing and italicizing genus names is the correct way, whether people accept other forms or not.  Same with genera vs. genuses.  Genera is correct, even if there are people who tolerate genuses.  I suspect people who are happy with non-capitalized, non italicized "genuses" are also comfortable with sloppy spelling and grammar in general.  Tolerating lower quality doesn't make it correct.


I agree with this to a degree:  I generally don't mind others not italicizing since putting in the tags can be annoying to do(I'm used to it as I'm a Full Time Developer writing code all day so it's nothing out of the ordinary for me).  I more so judge when people don't capitalize, abbreviate a lot, or generally butcher every name they write.  If I'm ever not sure on the spelling, I always do a quick check.  Correctness is always best for clarity.



Pikaia said:


> u r crct.
> no 1 nos hw 2 spl amor & txtng is mking it evn wors!


OMG i no xactly wat u meen! i cant stnd txt speek!


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 17, 2011)

High_Rolling_T said:


> Correctness is always best for clarity.


EXACTLY. That's why I always double-check on spelling too. With misinformation so abundant in tarantula keeping, it's important to be clear so as not to inadvertently promote something that's inaccurate. It's also extremely helpful when it comes to searching the forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## synyster (Nov 17, 2011)

High_Rolling_T said:


> I more so judge when people don't capitalize, abbreviate a lot, or generally butcher every name they write.


I hear you! T.Blondie, T.Apothytis, Phormicutopus Concerites, Athenscuria just to name a few.... :sarcasm:

But hey, I'd rather laugh than go crazy about it ;P


----------



## SEB (Nov 17, 2011)

jayefbe said:


> I just looked that up too. The only explanation I can come up with is that "genuses" is an acceptable plural when using one of the other definitions of "genus" (similar class of thing). You won't hear/read anything but genera in the science field when referring to more than one genus.


That makes sense.


----------



## Shell (Nov 17, 2011)

synyster said:


> I hear you! T.Blondie, T.Apothytis, Phormicutopus Concerites, Athenscuria just to name a few.... :sarcasm:


You forgot Nhando cromatis.....


----------



## advan (Nov 17, 2011)

Shell said:


> You forgot Nhando cromatis.....


He also forgot mecher mail g. polcra. 


Which one of these is correct?

_Tapinauchenius sp. Peru

Tapinauchenius sp. peru

Tapinauchenius sp. "Peru"

Tapinauchenius sp. "peru"_


----------



## SEB (Nov 17, 2011)

_Tapinauchenius sp. "Peru"_ 

I might be wrong. This is what I think is right, but I'm still learning.


----------



## D3N2 (Nov 17, 2011)

advan said:


> He also forgot mecher mail g. polcra.
> 
> 
> Which one of these is correct?
> ...


None of them? 'sp. "Peru"' should not be italicized, right?  I would say _Tapinauchenius_ sp. "Peru" should be correct..


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 17, 2011)

You're right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SEB (Nov 17, 2011)

I learn something new everyday.


----------



## CoSpiderGuy (Nov 18, 2011)

This is all cunfusing me lol. My girlfriend gets pissed if I call a T by it's scientific name, she thinks I'm trying to make her feel stupid lol. I'm just trying to be proper.


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Nov 19, 2011)

D3N2 said:


> None of them? 'sp. "Peru"' should not be italicized, right?  I would say _Tapinauchenius_ sp. "Peru" should be correct..





xhexdx said:


> You're right.


I never knew that.  Thanks!


----------



## Bill S (Nov 19, 2011)

D3N2 said:


> None of them? 'sp. "Peru"' should not be italicized, right?  I would say _Tapinauchenius_ sp. "Peru" should be correct..


Yup.  The reason for this is that only _Tapinauchenius_ is part of a scientific name.  "Peru" is a collecting site (or in other species might be a descriptor such as "Purple") and therefore not italicized.  And of course sp just means it's a species of _Tapinauchenius_.


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Nov 19, 2011)

Since it's just a forum online don't worry about caps or italics. It all means exactly the same thing.


----------



## Bill S (Nov 19, 2011)

pnshmntMMA said:


> Since it's just a forum online don't worry about caps or italics. It all means exactly the same thing.


For that matter, you can be as illiterate as you want.  _(But yes, people will judge accordingly.)_

Reactions: Like 1


----------

